

Crypto puzzle - Ze-Pequeno

Im a member of an Italian metaldetecting association and we discovered on a world war II scenario (aproximately near Florence) an empty bullet containing a coded message (8-13-1944). Our aim is giving it to the local veteran museum but, despite our struggles, we havent solved it yet.
Here is the link to the coded message http:&#x2F;&#x2F;metaldetector.forumfree.it&#x2F;?t=70205379
Any suggestion or contribution is welcome! :)
======
vortico
_The (6) 5 letter codes read as follows, from left to right, top to bottom:
THEY - THROW - GRENADES - WE - PULL - PINS - AND - THROW - BACK

The final code at the bottom is a phrase: NOTIFY REINFORCEMENTS STAND DOWN -
NOT NEEDED_

[http://metaldetector.forumfree.it/?t=70205379&st=135#entry56...](http://metaldetector.forumfree.it/?t=70205379&st=135#entry569100082)

------
Ze-Pequeno
The solution you posted is just a stupid joke made by a bored guy.. it is
still unsolved

------
Gurkenmaster
If you have a picture why do you need to have the note physicially?

------
SomeoneWeird
This looks like it was already solved in the thread?

~~~
Ze-Pequeno
Unfortunately it isn't.. the solution about "They throw granades etc..." was
just a joke

